
A Mars explorer inspired by Nazi designers - x43b
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20161101-a-nazi-inspired-flying-wing-to-explore-mars?ocid=ww.social.link.facebook
======
DrScump
Clickbait title ignores the text -- it was the _albatross_ that inspired the
design, not the Ho 229.

